# Mud Motor kits available?



## Brian B. (Mar 24, 2013)

I have a 20 horse Briggs vert shaft motor-

I have no use for it and was wondering if there were Mud kits I could build for it?

Thank you


----------



## coreyltexas (Mar 24, 2013)

Try Boss Hogg website. Ive thought about it too the price on any surface drive is crazy. I wont pay 5 grand for a mud motor I just have a push pole with a duck foot. 8) I would love to have a go devil just dont understand the prices.


----------



## coreyltexas (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry Bog Hog


----------



## Brian B. (Mar 24, 2013)

I finally found some kits- the link above being one of them. Even the kits- I just don't understand the inflated prices- we aren't talking hi-tech here, looks like I will never own one, kit or not- waaay over-priced.

I'll just keep running "river" props on my jon and chunkin' and grinding.. 

I have done it thus far- sounds like the way its going to be.

I can get just about anywhere with my 10- just slow. Ah well- more time to drank' me some beer!


----------



## acwd (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/Boating-Outboards-Accessories/Props-Prop-Protection-and-Accessories|/pc/104794380/c/104752980/sc/104518080/Macs-Troll-Prop-Saver-Stainless-Steel/737947.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fboating-boating-outboards-accessories-props-prop-protection-and-accessories%2F_%2FN-1100534%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104518080%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104794380%253Bcat104752980&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104794380%3Bcat104752980%3Bcat104518080

I dont know how good that would work on the river

Steve


----------



## Brian B. (Mar 24, 2013)

acwd said:


> https://www.cabelas.com/product/Boating/Boating-Outboards-Accessories/Props-Prop-Protection-and-Accessories|/pc/104794380/c/104752980/sc/104518080/Macs-Troll-Prop-Saver-Stainless-Steel/737947.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Fboating-boating-outboards-accessories-props-prop-protection-and-accessories%2F_%2FN-1100534%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104518080%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104794380%253Bcat104752980&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104794380%3Bcat104752980%3Bcat104518080
> 
> I dont know how good that would work on the river
> 
> Steve



By river prop I mean my crap prop.. That deal there might last a season at best- not to mention the rediculous drag and cavitation it probably creates.

I just bolt on my crap prop and clean it up with a hand file from time to time. Keep my good prop for clen water.

I just wish someone made a reasonable prices surface drive.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Mar 24, 2013)

> I don't know how good that would work on the river



I can't imagine having that hooked to my motor & hitting a log. [-o<


----------



## cgaengineer (May 30, 2013)

I have a link for a kit I'll post tonight but its for a horizontal shaft engine...it will run you about $500.

I doubt you'll find a kit for a vertical shaft engine.


----------



## mud-skipper (May 30, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316586#p316586 said:


> cactus matt » Today, 00:36[/url]"]here is a picture of what im using 14hp harbor fright with a SPS Long Tail on a 14ft starcraft you can find these kits on ebay just make sure its sps and not someone called mudskipper..... SPS is a better product,,,i gps at 20 and 21mph if you have any question i would be glad help.




Well that's a very profound statement for someone's first post. Sounds like you must be an expert on the subject, so I'd be very interested to hear why you think SPS kits are better. Can you qualify the $100 difference in price as well?

We have Hop Up Kits now for Predator 6.5hp motorshttps://www.mud-skipper.com/accessories/hop-up-kit-gx200-6-5-clones-212-predator-stage-1.html


----------



## cgaengineer (May 30, 2013)

mud-skipper said:


> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=316586#p316586 said:
> 
> 
> > cactus matt » Today, 00:36[/url]"]here is a picture of what im using 14hp harbor fright with a SPS Long Tail on a 14ft starcraft you can find these kits on ebay just make sure its sps and not someone called mudskipper..... SPS is a better product,,,i gps at 20 and 21mph if you have any question i would be glad help.
> ...



With your kit can you upgrade the motor to a larger motor later on by changing snout and engine mounting plate? I have a 5.5 Honda I could use and was thing this would be a good use for a good motor that's collecting dust.


----------



## mud-skipper (May 30, 2013)

I guess it depends what motor you want to upgrade to, you didn't say. Just look at three things, the shaft diameter, the engine mounting bolt configuration and the PTO bolt configuration.
You could also Hop-up the existing engine.


----------



## cgaengineer (May 30, 2013)

mud-skipper said:


> I guess it depends what motor you want to upgrade to, you didn't say. Just look at three things, the shaft diameter, the engine mounting bolt configuration and the PTO bolt configuration.
> You could also Hop-up the existing engine.



Could I go from a 5.5 to say a 10hp Honda? I would hate to be locked into a 5.5 if I ever wanted to change motors later. I know pto and mount spacing is different on both the plate and the snout for the pto.


----------



## cactus matt (Jun 4, 2013)

well sir ,never thought i would talk to the person i bought the kit from ,but see i bought one of your long tails by mistake ,and by that i mean i thought that i was buying a SPS Long Tail ,i dont have much time to go way in to any detail ,im away on military training have limited access -to say the least-with very limited internet connection as well ,,now you are right for me to make such a bold statement,, in the way i worded it ,but the short story is,,, buy the time i realized it wasn't a SPS long tail i had all ready clicked buy it now on eBay,,,i went back in eBay and in fact bought the SPS long tail ,,at first i talked to eBay and to find out the - buy it now option- is a option that can not be changed so i went a head and payed ,so not only do i have my SPS long tail i actually i bought both long tail long tail kits that are on eBay ,and i would bet not many ppl can say that,now im by far no expert ,im just someone who is in the last few days of being in the military after many deployments,and the one in 2010 left its mark and i can no longer serve in the military due injury's from that deployment so im only playing with the long tails and fishing now ,but with that being said i have seen both and this as with everything is only my opinion nothing more ,yet i do apologize to you ..for telling ppl to stay away without giving a reasons as to way so for that i 
apologize,, so thats it in a nut shell and i couldn't be happier with my SPS long tail and at the end of the day that's all matters .and my times up and need to get going


----------



## yellow2 (Jul 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317439#p317439 said:


> cactus matt » 04 Jun 2013, 23:30[/url]"]well sir ,never thought i would talk to the person i bought the kit from ,but see i bought one of your long tails by mistake ,and by that i mean i thought that i was buying a SPS Long Tail ,i dont have much time to go way in to any detail ,im away on military training have limited access -to say the least-with very limited internet connection as well ,,now you are right for me to make such a bold statement,, in the way i worded it ,but the short story is,,, buy the time i realized it wasn't a SPS long tail i had all ready clicked buy it now on eBay,,,i went back in eBay and in fact bought the SPS long tail ,,at first i talked to eBay and to find out the - buy it now option- is a option that can not be changed so i went a head and payed ,so not only do i have my SPS long tail i actually i bought both long tail long tail kits that are on eBay ,and i would bet not many ppl can say that,now im by far no expert ,im just someone who is in the last few days of being in the military after many deployments,and the one in 2010 left its mark and i can no longer serve in the military due injury's from that deployment so im only playing with the long tails and fishing now ,but with that being said i have seen both and this as with everything is only my opinion nothing more ,yet i do apologize to you ..for telling ppl to stay away without giving a reasons as to way so for that i
> apologize,, so thats it in a nut shell and i couldn't be happier with my SPS long tail and at the end of the day that's all matters .and my times up and need to get going



This is pretty unfair to do a vendor and I can honestly say the exact opposite. In fact, I was reading this and it prompted me to sign up just to defend these guys. 

I too have the SPS and the Mud-skipper 7hp kits and from what I can tell, there is no appreciable difference between the two at all. Except the price. The mudskipper guys are way, way less expensive and their shipping prices are about half of what the other guy is. Seems like the SPS guy just came here to bash this new vendor, no?


----------



## mud-skipper (Jul 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317439#p317439 said:


> cactus matt » 04 Jun 2013, 23:30[/url]"]well sir ,never thought i would talk to the person i bought the kit from ,but see i bought one of your long tails by mistake -blah blah blah




This man is a shill for SPS.

Good grief! It seems odd that this person is so pro SPS and anti mud-skipper but we have no record of you phoning in with a complaint or wanting to cancel an order.
Post your name here and we'll check our records and deal with this.
We've had several episodes of SPS bad mouthing us. They must be really worried - we've taken a lot of business from them!


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 10, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317439#p317439 said:


> cactus matt » Tue Jun 04, 2013 9:30 pm[/url]"]well sir ,never thought i would talk to the person i bought the kit from ,but see i bought one of your long tails by mistake ,and by that i mean i thought that i was buying a SPS Long Tail *,i dont have much time to go way in to any detail ,im away on military training have limited access -to say the least-with very limited internet connection as well *,,now you are right for me to make such a bold statement,, in the way i worded it ,but the short story is,,, buy the time i realized it wasn't a SPS long tail i had all ready clicked buy it now on eBay,,,i went back in eBay and in fact bought the SPS long tail ,,at first i talked to eBay and to find out the - buy it now option- is a option that can not be changed so i went a head and payed ,so not only do i have my SPS long tail i actually i bought both long tail long tail kits that are on eBay ,and i would bet not many ppl can say that,now im by far no expert ,im just someone who is in the last few days of being in the military after many deployments,and* the one in 2010 left its mark and i can no longer serve in the military due injury's from that deployment so im only playing with the long tails and fishing now *,but with that being said i have seen both and this as with everything is only my opinion nothing more ,yet i do apologize to you ..for telling ppl to stay away without giving a reasons as to way so for that i
> apologize,, so thats it in a nut shell and i couldn't be happier with my SPS long tail and at the end of the day that's all matters .and my times up and need to get going



:?: 

Looks to be some fishing going on, alright.


----------



## MiPikeGuy (Jul 10, 2013)

[url=https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=321872#p321872 said:


> Quackrstackr » 10 Jul 2013, 16:02[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=317439#p317439 said:
> ...



LOL, I agree


----------

